# [SOLVED] unsuccessful post attempts/keyboard not working



## saeyon1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright so I just build my computer yesterday and it was working fine for a while until I decide to restart it. It wouldn't boot up and I got a beep code error for RAM failure. I shut it down, reseated the ram and it booted up again. Now it says it has detected unsuccessful post attempts and asks if I want to enter bios setup (Y/N). I can't choose either because for some reason my keyboard is not working. I can't make it beyond this screen. Here are a few things I have tried:
1. using all 8 of my usb ports
2. using a different keyboard
3. resetting the bios
4. unplugging the power cable and pressing the power button several times to drain power from the mobo
5. unplugging it and plugging it back in

Some other things worth mentioning are:
1. My mobo has no PS2 ports
2. My keyboard is not wireless
3. Nothing is overclocked

Here are my specs:
Intel DX58SO2 mobo
1200W PSU (I forget which brand- corsair I think)
G-Skill ripjaws 2x 4gb 1600 ddr3
Core i7 950
Sapphire Radeon HD 6970

any help would be awesome


----------



## saeyon1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: unsuccessful post attempts/keyboard not working*

the fact that this post has gotten a bunch of views but no responses makes me think i'm going to have to replace the mobo... please tell me theres an alternative


----------



## saeyon1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: unsuccessful post attempts/keyboard not working*

not sure how to edit posts, so ill just tack another reply on here. I'm not sure if it is relevant, but when I start up the red LED on my board starts flashing. According to the mobo book it means the watch dog timer got triggered to reset the board.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: unsuccessful post attempts/keyboard not working*

Try clearing the CMOS and using 1 stick of ram only.


----------



## saeyon1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: unsuccessful post attempts/keyboard not working*

figured it out myself, to anyone that sees a post like this in the future, here was my solution. I switched my bios jumper to config mode and my keyboard would work then for some reason. I set to defaults and exited (even though nothing had been changed in the first place afaik) put my jumper back in the normal position and viola. No more y/n *trollface*


----------

